# KMart on the way???



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/15034446.htm

KMart for Jaric and Hassell

McHale refusing to comment on it or refusing to deny it means something is on the works. Seems like a fair deal to me. Denver needs back court help and they get it while Minny gets a banger with issues but KMart could be insprired when he plays with KG.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thumbs down from me.

We don't need another 4 and are in a desperate need for a decent center better than we have in Blount. KMart doesn't cover that. I'm not fond with the fact he's injury-proned. That's the least thing I would want to see in this team. Most importantly, what is his contract like? It's massive, all right, and we already got several of 'em. Jaric, Hassell, etc. and doesn't need to get over the cap space more, otherwise we'll end up in a _deeper_ hot water with salaries and whatever it is.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually like this trade provided KMart gets healthy and changes his attitude. KMart will help reduce KG's ridiculous minutes giving KG more mileage in the long run. And it willl enable Minny to go small which will be the trend next year becuase of the new rules. Go small like the suns and just run the hell out of everyone.

C Blount
PF KG
SF Davis
SG Foye
PG James

-----
Go small line-up

C KG
PF KMart
SF Davis
SG Foye
PG James

Looks pretty great to me.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Thumbs down from me too. As much as I want Jaric gone, KMart's contract is waaaaaaay to steep for a player that is made of glass. Right now he's a difficult trade...he's one knee injury away from being untradable.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't like it...KMart played center in college though. Still don't think we should give up Hassell


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually I had change my mind on this trade when I saw his contract. Simply ridiculous paycheck, a franchise crippling kind of contract.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Certainly a risky trade for the Wolves.

I just wanted to clear up some misconceptions. Yes he has missed a lot of games the past two seasons, but it isn't from being injury prone. In 04-05, he played the entire season on a knee that should have had surgery, but he tried to play through it. Last season, he went against doctor's advice and played after coming back very early from microfracture surgery. The Nuggets constantly lied to the media about his medical condition.

On the Nets, he was always a player that gave a lot more to the team than just his stats.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of his DNPs last season was due to his attitude problem. If he can somehow get back to the same shape like in NJ(I doubt that can happen) he could be a great addition but that contract is just massive, this is really a high risk trade if it happens.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Isn't there some sort of stipulation in the new CBA that you can have only one microfracture surgery per team? I think I read that somewhere, and we already got Rashad, so I don't think we'll see Martin here.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Certainly a risky trade for the Wolves.
> 
> I just wanted to clear up some misconceptions. Yes he has missed a lot of games the past two seasons, but it isn't from being injury prone. In 04-05, he played the entire season on a knee that should have had surgery, but he tried to play through it. Last season, he went against doctor's advice and played after coming back very early from microfracture surgery. The Nuggets constantly lied to the media about his medical condition.
> 
> On the Nets, he was always a player that gave a lot more to the team than just his stats.


It is good to have someone like this man got all info, hey can u find out what the situation is with Penny Hardaway at the moment? LMAO!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Certainly a risky trade for the Wolves.
> 
> I just wanted to clear up some misconceptions. Yes he has missed a lot of games the past two seasons, but it isn't from being injury prone. In 04-05, he played the entire season on a knee that should have had surgery, but he tried to play through it. Last season, he went against doctor's advice and played after coming back very early from microfracture surgery. The Nuggets constantly lied to the media about his medical condition.
> 
> *On the Nets, he was always a player that gave a lot more to the team than just his stats.*


Yeah, I've noticed the difference. He worked hard for the success of his former team, but what have happened?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Cabron_James said:


> Most of his DNPs last season was due to his attitude problem. If he can somehow get back to the same shape like in NJ(I doubt that can happen) he could be a great addition but that contract is just massive, this is really a high risk trade if it happens.


Not true. Most of his DNP's came from the pain of playing on his surgically repaired knee. Remember, Kenyon tried to play the entire season after undeergoing the same surgery that essentially shelved Amare the entire season.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

His health doesn't seem to concern New York and Dallas who are also rumored to covet him but then again those are teams that aren't really concerned with huge contracts even if he turns out as a bench warmer.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Not true. Most of his DNP's came from the pain of playing on his surgically repaired knee. Remember, Kenyon tried to play the entire season after undeergoing the same surgery that essentially shelved Amare the entire season.


I thought he was suspended by Karl or was that something else??


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cabron_James said:


> I thought he was suspended by Karl or was that something else??


It was in the playoffs vs the Clippers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, I've noticed the difference. He worked hard for the success of his former team, but what have happened?


My best guess is a combination of the environment and the knee.

In Denver he couldn't do everything he wanted to do and the team hasn't been able to find its identity


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Cabron_James said:


> I thought he was suspended by Karl or was that something else??


In the playoffs. Kenyon acted very immaturely and blew up about his playing time. Now there was a ton of behind the scenes stuff to and the Denver Post had a very nice 3 part series on the Nuggets season, but that is the essence of the suspension.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Cabron_James said:


> His health doesn't seem to concern New York and Dallas who are also rumored to covet him but then again those are teams that aren't really concerned with huge contracts even if he turns out as a bench warmer.


I'm not sure how much I buy either of those rumors.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, I've noticed the difference. He worked hard for the success of his former team, but what have happened?


Jason Kidd does not play for the Denver Nuggets. That basically sums things up, microfracture surgery on his knee does not help the situation either.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> Jason Kidd does not play for the Denver Nuggets. That basically sums things up,


No it doesn't. The Nets from top to bottom where a true team and thrived off of doing the little things, but that came from being a true team.

Little things tend to not work if a group of players isn't on the same page.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

socco said:


> Isn't there some sort of stipulation in the new CBA that you can have only one microfracture surgery per team? I think I read that somewhere, and we already got Rashad, so I don't think we'll see Martin here.


bwahahaha. You're hilarious man! lmao. I literally can't stop laughing. I bow to you. :worship:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would be........ interesting to say the least

not really for or against it to be honest, get rid of jaric which is great, i dont want to lose hassel but kenyon is a big talent.
would depend if he and KG could co-exist on the floor at the 3 4 and 5, if so it could be very dangerous out there and cause all sorts of match up issues for a lot of teams.

obviously very risky though


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> would be........ interesting to say the least
> 
> not really for or against it to be honest, get rid of jaric which is great, i dont want to lose hassel but kenyon is a big talent.
> would depend if he and KG could co-exist on the floor at the 3 4 and 5, if so it could be very dangerous out there and cause all sorts of match up issues for a lot of teams.
> ...


Why would Denver take a downgrade of acquiring a point guard? They must have out of their minds.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think if KMart did come hear it would be because we couldn't get Magloire, Kurt Thomas, Lo. Wright, or any other big men...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I owuld much rather have Reggie Evans... I wouldn't mind the trade, but we could do better.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

the thing with Kmart is he is only 6 9... he is hardly a 'big' man. 

sure he plays big... but... yea...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope we get Evans soon so we can forget about K-Mart ever being talked about coming here.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hassell is the guy that always guards the guys like Kobe right? If the Wolves ever get into the playoffs again, he might be a valuable guy to keep for that. (I hope I'm remembering their playoff run a few years ago right and Hassell is their D specialist) That said, KMart is pretty good when healthy, whereas Hassell is just a D specialist. I was thinking KMart was like 6'11" though. I guess the salaries would be the deciding factor in the end. KMart is the better player, but Hassell woudl be valuable too.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Evans will never go to Minny, McHale already said that he's not planning to get Evans because of his salary demands. Reggie Evans agent wants the full MLE for him.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, if I know Kevin McHale as I think I do, this is probably it. We won't be seeing that much of a change in the roster anymore unless something really big is in the works but I feel like this is it for Minny, the biggest summer moves for the team are James and Foye.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cabron_James said:


> By the way, if I know Kevin McHale as I think I do, this is probably it. We won't be seeing that much of a change in the roster anymore unless something really big is in the works but I feel like this is it for Minny, the biggest summer moves for the team are James and Foye.


wouldnt surprise me in the slightest


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i hope this isnt it... but i too have a feeling this is it... 

this isnt much of an improvement from last year... it'll be up to james ball distribution and rickys explosiveness and foyes level of play that can get them to the playoffs... if at all..


----------

